

Scott Adams' Model of Personal Interaction - JacobAldridge
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/adams_model_of_personal_interaction/

======
JacobAldridge
I draw some connections between Adams' model - we're either a Bully, Pushover,
or Negotiator - and a framework I've seen that separates most people into
either Persecutor, Victim, or Rescuer.

Using that connection, I see two important observations. First, while we may
have a tendency towards one over the others, we can play multiple roles -
someone might be a Bully / Persecutor at work, and a Pushover / Victim at home
with their spouse.

Second, you don't have to play these roles, and in fact playing any of these
roles will ultimately make you _unhappy_ because they are each place you in a
situation where your feelings are at the effect of other people. The Bully
needs other people to persecute; the Pushover takes their power by playing the
victim, again requiring other people; and the Negotiator is the most arrogant
of the three because they see themselves as having the solution to any
dispute, and value themselves by rescuing others.

Much better to focus on yourself and being in control of your own happiness,
than to play any role that depends on other people.

